# Loulou Puffer



## diva7633

I’m obsessed. I’m going to get a medium. What color do you like? Owners still enjoying the bag?


----------



## HavPlenty

I have 2. I got a black w/silver hardware. I haven't worn it in a while. 

I got a dark beige w/gold hardware. I've worn it a lot and will continue throughout the summer. Will be one of my summer go to bags.


----------



## DamierEbene

I am drooling over the small puffer in the cinnamon suede. I saw it last weekend in the store, when I bought my regular Toy LouLou and it is SO INCREDIBLE soft and smushy    
picture from saintlaurent.com


----------



## HavPlenty

DamierEbene said:


> I am drooling over the small puffer in the cinnamon suede. I saw it last weekend in the store, when I bought my regular Toy LouLou and it is SO INCREDIBLE soft and smushy
> picture from saintlaurent.com
> 
> View attachment 5112010


This is gorgeous! But  I am scared to death of suede.


----------



## Moxisox

I have the small in black with SHW, and the mini in blanc vintage with SHW. They are so soft, luxurious, and easy to wear. They are some of my favorites in my collection.


----------



## Yinglin

I had the vintage blank medium but sold it. I couldn't stand the chain, but I loved the bag.


----------



## Critzie

I have small black ghw.

love it!!


----------



## DamierEbene

HavPlenty said:


> This is gorgeous! But  I am scared to death of suede.


Do you think it is that bad? 
This would make a perfect fall/winter bag and I really have thoughts about getting it.

I am afraid of the lambskin puffers  and just assumed you could brush this bag gently when there is a stain or something… like with suede shoes 

maybe treating it is an option, although I fear it could ruin the soft feel.
does anyone have this suede puffer? or another suede bag?


----------



## HavPlenty

DamierEbene said:


> Do you think it is that bad?
> This would make a perfect fall/winter bag and I really have thoughts about getting it.
> 
> I am afraid of the lambskin puffers  and just assumed you could brush this bag gently when there is a stain or something… like with suede shoes
> 
> maybe treating it is an option, although I fear it could ruin the soft feel.
> does anyone have this suede puffer? or another suede bag?


I haven't owned anything suede in years. Beautiful material but keeping it that was difficult especially if it got wet.


----------



## thundercloud

Still love my storm (grey) small puffer w SHW. It's been a pretty durable bag & easy to use IMO. I haven't seen any wear and I used it daily for several weeks.

As for the cinnamon suede, Chase Amie owned it, was careful w the bag, but somehow still got a stain on it. She ended up selling it due to it being too high maintenance...I worry about suede bags too. I haven't owned one in decades for that reason.


----------



## DamierEbene

thundercloud said:


> Still love my storm (grey) small puffer w SHW. It's been a pretty durable bag & easy to use IMO. I haven't seen any wear and I used it daily for several weeks.
> 
> As for the cinnamon suede, Chase Amie owned it, was careful w the bag, but somehow still got a stain on it. She ended up selling it due to it being too high maintenance...I worry about suede bags too. I haven't owned one in decades for that reason.



 oh my
thanks for the input… 

I have only found one youtube video about this bag and she doesn‘t really talk about the high maintenance aspect. The video is by „silent essence“.
I am going to search for Amies video.


----------



## diva7633

Moxisox said:


> I have the small in black with SHW, and the mini in blanc vintage with SHW. They are so soft, luxurious, and easy to wear. They are some of my favorites in my collection.


I’m so glad to hear that. I have yet to see on in person BUT I heard they’re even better in person.


----------



## diva7633

Critzie said:


> I have small black ghw.
> 
> love it!!


I love it. I don’t see many people with the black and gold combo


----------



## Critzie

diva7633 said:


> I’m so glad to hear that. I have yet to see on in person BUT I heard they’re even better in person.


They are better in person. I actually went in to look at the small and toy LuLus. Fell in love with the puffer when I tried it on. I think I look better in gold tones and it could be dressed up a little. I thought the silver looked more chill and casual.


----------



## KensingtonUK

I want to get the to the toy/mini black puffer with GHW.   Saw it online and didn’t catch my eye but then I saw one in Nordstroms and fell in love.  Trying to find one on sale or during a good GC cash back but hoping to get one in the next month.


----------



## diva7633

I put a medium black with gold h/w on reserve in fashionphile. And as soon as they pay me for a bag I sold last week I’ll pay it off!! I’m so excited


----------



## DamierEbene

thundercloud said:


> Still love my storm (grey) small puffer w SHW. It's been a pretty durable bag & easy to use IMO. I haven't seen any wear and I used it daily for several weeks.
> 
> As for the cinnamon suede, Chase Amie owned it, was careful w the bag, but somehow still got a stain on it. She ended up selling it due to it being too high maintenance...I worry about suede bags too. I haven't owned one in decades for that reason.


 Soooo.. thank you for the hint: I have done some more research and also watched Chase Amie‘s videos on you tube. I imagine her to be very careful with her things and her review made me sad. She said that she treated the whole bag after cleaning the stain, but sold it on anyways. 

So there is no info about how it holds up when treated with Collonil or something similar  Too bad…

 I just love it so much. 

I seem to fall in love with the high maintenance bags. The Tweed one also caught my attention, but besides being white and prone to yellowing, I see it snagging like crazy…  
I can‘t seem to find any more info. Neither for the suede puffer nor the tweed…

Ysl.com


----------



## thundercloud

DamierEbene said:


> Soooo.. thank you for the hint: I have done some more research and also watched Chase Amie‘s videos on you tube. I imagine her to be very careful with her things and her review made me sad. She said that she treated the whole bag after cleaning the stain, but sold it on anyways.
> 
> So there is no info about how it holds up when treated with Collonil or something similar  Too bad…
> 
> I just love it so much.
> 
> I seem to fall in love with the high maintenance bags. The Tweed one also caught my attention, but besides being white and prone to yellowing, I see it snagging like crazy…
> I can‘t seem to find any more info. Neither for the suede puffer nor the tweed…
> 
> Ysl.com
> View attachment 5114818


There's a thread about the boucle puffer on here! I believe at least one or 2 own it...


----------



## elisabettaverde

Moxisox said:


> I have the small in black with SHW, and the mini in blanc vintage with SHW. They are so soft, luxurious, and easy to wear. They are some of my favorites in my collection.


@Moxisox I’d love to see your two bags side by side! Sounds like good versatile choices.  The large puffer seems like it may get too heavy, so how do you feel about the small in terms of space?


----------



## Moxisox

elisabettaverde said:


> @Moxisox I’d love to see your two bags side by side! Sounds like good versatile choices.  The large puffer seems like it may get too heavy, so how do you feel about the small in terms of space?


I love the size of the small. It’s not huge, but not small by any means. It can fit quite a bit. I would say similar to my speedy 25. Here are some pics.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Moxisox said:


> I love the size of the small. It’s not huge, but not small by any means. It can fit quite a bit. I would say similar to my speedy 25. Here are some pics.
> View attachment 5120012
> View attachment 5120014
> View attachment 5120015


Thanks for the comparison.  They’re both so pretty.  I like the casual vibe of this bag, so now I’ll return to stalking Fashionphile to see what comes up.


----------



## diva7633

She’s here!! It is so soft!!! I’m kinda scared. Lol


----------



## Moxisox

diva7633 said:


> She’s here!! It is so soft!!! I’m kinda scared. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120999


Gorgeous!!!! Yes, you will find yourself petting your bag bc it’s so soft! Lol! I do it all the time. Enjoy!


----------



## elisabettaverde

diva7633 said:


> She’s here!! It is so soft!!! I’m kinda scared. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120999


I’m excited for you!! Black and gold


----------



## diva7633

I keep moving it so I can see it wherever I am in the house. Lol


----------



## DamierEbene

diva7633 said:


> I keep moving it so I can see it wherever I am in the house. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121196


Gorgeous!! How shiny the leather is! 
Can I ask you about the feel of the lambskin? Does it feel sturdy or fragil?


----------



## diva7633

DamierEbene said:


> Gorgeous!! How shiny the leather is!
> Can I ask you about the feel of the lambskin? Does it feel sturdy or fragil?


So hard to describe. It feels like a leather pillow. Lol. I’m hoping sturdy. Most seem to say it is.


----------



## sheiserin

Bought this on Friday and couldn’t be happier! Black with black hdw


----------



## diva7633

sheiserin said:


> Bought this on Friday and couldn’t be happier! Black with black hdw



That is gorgeous. Is it the toy or small?


----------



## sheiserin

diva7633 said:


> That is gorgeous. Is it the toy or small?


A small!


----------



## diva7633

Moxisox said:


> I love the size of the small. It’s not huge, but not small by any means. It can fit quite a bit. I would say similar to my speedy 25. Here are some pics.
> View attachment 5120012
> View attachment 5120014
> View attachment 5120015


Have you treated either bag with conditioner or rain repellent?


----------



## diva7633

HavPlenty said:


> I have 2. I got a black w/silver hardware. I haven't worn it in a while.
> 
> I got a dark beige w/gold hardware. I've worn it a lot and will continue throughout the summer. Will be one of my summer go to bags.


Have you pretreated your bag?


----------



## Moxisox

diva7633 said:


> Have you treated either bag with conditioner or rain repellent?


I do. I use carbon pro on all my leather bags. 2 coats.


----------



## HavPlenty

diva7633 said:


> Have you pretreated your bag?


I have not. Probably should.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Does any one own the puffer clutch !? Do you think it is worth


----------



## DamierEbene

CrazyCool01 said:


> Does any one own the puffer clutch !? Do you think it is worth


Hi, 
I saw it on Isabelle‘s stye yout tube channel. I think she didn‘t keep it- not sure. But she unboxed it and I think its really cute.


----------



## CrazyCool01

DamierEbene said:


> Hi,
> I saw it on Isabelle‘s stye yout tube channel. I think she didn‘t keep it- not sure. But she unboxed it and I think its really cute.



Thanks so much @DamierEbene


----------



## VegasNow

I have been brainwashed LOL!!!!  I used to hate the look of this bag but suddenly my mind changed.  I saw the army green/olive green online and I thought it was so unique so I went to the store to check it out and I was totally in love.  It's an elegant slouchy look.  I live on jeans and t-shirts so I think it will fit my lifestyle 100%.  I purchased the toy loulou puffer from Nordstrom.  Looking forward to it


----------



## Moxisox

VegasNow said:


> I have been brainwashed LOL!!!!  I used to hate the look of this bag but suddenly my mind changed.  I saw the army green/olive green online and I thought it was so unique so I went to the store to check it out and I was totally in love.  It's an elegant slouchy look.  I live on jeans and t-shirts so I think it will fit my lifestyle 100%.  I purchased the toy loulou puffer from Nordstrom.  Looking forward to it


Congrats!!! Please share pics when you receive it. I am interested to see what that green color looks like IRL. It seems like it’d be a fantastic neutral.


----------



## VegasNow

Moxisox said:


> Congrats!!! Please share pics when you receive it. I am interested to see what that green color looks like IRL. It seems like it’d be a fantastic neutral.


Thank you!!!  Will do!  If in a week I don't respond, please nudge me.  I get a little scattered sometimes.


----------



## DamierEbene

VegasNow said:


> I have been brainwashed LOL!!!!  I used to hate the look of this bag but suddenly my mind changed.  I saw the army green/olive green online and I thought it was so unique so I went to the store to check it out and I was totally in love.  It's an elegant slouchy look.  I live on jeans and t-shirts so I think it will fit my lifestyle 100%.  I purchased the toy loulou puffer from Nordstrom.  Looking forward to it


Yes I was brainwashed too. First I hated this pillow look, even the 19 from Chanel. I thought its strange. Now I really like these puffy bags.


----------



## VegasNow

DamierEbene said:


> Yes I was brainwashed too. First I hated this pillow look, even the 19 from Chanel. I thought its strange. Now I really like these puffy bags.


we can be talked into anything, can't we?????  ha ha ha   Crazy!!!!  I hated the Chanel 19 with a passion. LOL  I feel like a total hypocrite =p


----------



## Nonna1982

I have small size in black and silver HW
And yesterday I received medium one in beige with gold HW. Bigger n can be used for summer days 
Sure I’ll spray it with apple guard


----------



## Nonna1982

HavPlenty said:


> I have 2. I got a black w/silver hardware. I haven't worn it in a while.
> 
> I got a dark beige w/gold hardware. I've worn it a lot and will continue throughout the summer. Will be one of my summer go to bags.


Do you experience any color transfer


----------



## HavPlenty

Nonna1982 said:


> Do you experience any color transfer


None so far.


----------



## Nonna1982

Today i spray my beige puffer and no change in texture I’ll leave it for 3 days to ensure that the product completely  absorbed


----------

